# Wanted: Exp. Climbers/Bucket Operators & Foremen



## treepro (Feb 24, 2010)

We are based in Lexington, KY and are seeking experience tree climbers/bucket operators and foremen. Preferred candidates will have 5+ years experience. Must be experienced in pruning & hazardous removals. Crane experience a plus. Certified arborist or ISA certifications a plus.

Salary negotiable based upon experience and capabilities. We offer paid vacation, paid holidays, matching retirement plan, medical and dental insurance allowance, & a company phone.

We do residential, commercial, & government work. We do a lot of pruning & hazardous removals. We are looking for experienced climbers/bucket operators who are capable of running a crew. MUST be safety oriented, effective as a leader, and efficient as a worker.

We are one of the larger tree services in the area and are looking to continually grow & improve. All individuals must have the same mindset. 

Position will be available in the coming weeks. All interested parties are encouraged to email me at "[email protected]" and request an application.


----------



## treepro (Mar 5, 2010)

*Still seeking qualified candidates*

Please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## lxt (Mar 5, 2010)

Pay ranges might help, were would one top out at? whats your average starting salary for this particular position? 



LXT..........


----------



## treepro (Mar 9, 2010)

lxt said:


> Pay ranges might help, were would one top out at? whats your average starting salary for this particular position?
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Pay ranges will vary greatly based upon experience & capabilities. Could range from $12/hr. - $20+/hr. plus benefits.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 28, 2010)

*sounds like a lot to ask................*

for that low of a pay scale.

Might be why you're looking to replace the last guy in that position.Just a suggestion.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 29, 2010)

fishercat said:


> for that low of a pay scale.
> 
> Might be why you're looking to replace the last guy in that position.Just a suggestion.


:agree2:
sounds like $3o an hour to me.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 30, 2010)

mpatch said:


> says the guy thats looking for work :monkey:



I'm booked for weeks with a 3 man crew, and getting 30 calls a week.

quit talking trash and call me 815 347 4159 if you got game.
make sure your dental insurance is paid up dikbeater. I'm really tired of penny ante whiners. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 30, 2010)

I sent mpatch a PM too, see if he wants to prove he can climb with me, or get schooled in a parking lot BY me. 

anybody can type, I'm a bada$$ climber. bring it.

he asked me for work, pussed out, and now runs his mouth. BRING IT. can't say any more.


I'm real, are you?


----------



## fishercat (Oct 1, 2010)

*sounds fair to me.*



treeslayer said:


> I sent mpatch a PM too, see if he wants to prove he can climb with me, or get schooled in a parking lot BY me.
> 
> anybody can type, I'm a bada$$ climber. bring it.
> 
> ...



You did all you can do.ball is in his court now.


----------



## GlenWimpy (Oct 1, 2010)

I give my climbers 3 to 5 HUNDRED a day. They are usually done by 11 am!

Groundmen 10 an hour unless your really good then 20 to 30! 

Climb a tree for 10 or 20 an hour ........ NEVER!


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 1, 2010)

GlenWimpy said:


> I give my climbers 3 to 5 HUNDRED a day. They are usually done by 11 am!
> 
> Groundmen 10 an hour unless your really good then 20 to 30!
> 
> Climb a tree for 10 or 20 an hour ........ NEVER!



They're lucky to have you working for them.


----------



## fishercat (Oct 7, 2010)

*memphis deserves hazard pay.*



GlenWimpy said:


> I give my climbers 3 to 5 HUNDRED a day. They are usually done by 11 am!
> 
> Groundmen 10 an hour unless your really good then 20 to 30!
> 
> Climb a tree for 10 or 20 an hour ........ NEVER!



I couldn't imagine doing tree work wearing a Kevlar vest and having all my equipment chained to me.carrying a sidearm at work might be cool though.


----------



## trailduster2 (Oct 7, 2010)

fishercat said:


> carrying a sidearm at work might be cool though.



Thats funny!!! Working out in the national forest where I am at on a daily basis,,, I do!!!


----------

